# Eclipse Console leeren/löschen



## FoolMoon (5. Dez 2009)

Hallo

Ist es möglich in Eclipse die Console zu leeren? Ich stelle mehrere Fragen hintereinander und würde gerne die vorige Frage löschen.

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## eRaaaa (5. Dez 2009)

meinst du vom programm her? ansonsten kannst du bei eclipse mit rechter maustaste in der console --> clear, die console löschen


----------



## FoolMoon (5. Dez 2009)

Ich wollte dies über einen Befehl im Programm steuern.


----------



## javimka (5. Dez 2009)

Nein, das geht leider nicht.


----------



## eRaaaa (5. Dez 2009)

mach doch dazwischen einfach mehrere leere ausgaben ? (auch wenn ich nicht weiss um was es geht :bae


----------



## FoolMoon (5. Dez 2009)

javimka hat gesagt.:


> Nein, das geht leider nicht.


Und warum nicht? Gibt es einen besonderen Grund dafür?


----------



## javimka (5. Dez 2009)

System.out ist ein Stream, der von deinem Programm nach aussen führt (bildlich gesprochen). Dieser Stream führt üblicherweise in eine Konsole, wenn du es in Eclipse startest, halt in die Eclipse Konsole. Diese Konsole nimmt alle Daten entgegen und zeigt diese an. Es ist nun nicht möglich, durch diesen Stream einen befehl zu schicken, der die Konsole dazu veranlassen würde, den Inhalt zu löschen. Die Konsole ist nicht Teil deines Programms, sondern eigenständig.


----------



## FoolMoon (6. Dez 2009)

Ok, das ist eine plausible Begründung, allerdings hätte man doch ein maskiertes Zeichen (ähnlich dem "\n" in Java) als Befehl implementieren können.

Ich meine wenn ich unter der Windowskonsole den "cls" durchschicke, wird die Konsole gelöscht. So etwas wünsche ich mir bei Eclipse auch.

Naja, dann muss ich halt mit der Antwort leben. Vielen Dank javimka.


----------



## eLogic (22. Feb 2011)

:bae::bae::bae::applaus::applaus:


```
import java.io.IOException;


public class meineHausaufgaben {

	public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException, InterruptedException {

		char a = 78;
		String eingabe = "";
		
		while(a <='z'){

			a = 78;
			eingabe = eingabe+a+" ";
			System.out.println(eingabe);
			cls();
			for(int i = 0;i<2;i++){
				eingabe = eingabe+(char)(a+1)+" ";		
				System.out.println(eingabe);
				cls();
			}
			a=66;
			eingabe = eingabe+a+" ";
			System.out.println(eingabe);
			eingabe = "";
			cls();
			System.out.println();
			cls();
		}
	}
	public static void cls() throws InterruptedException{
		Thread.sleep(300);
		for(int i = 0;i<100;i++){
			System.out.print("\n");		
		}
	}
}
```


----------



## Wildcard (22. Feb 2011)

> Ok, das ist eine plausible Begründung, allerdings hätte man doch ein maskiertes Zeichen (ähnlich dem "\n" in Java) als Befehl implementieren können.


Hätte man, ist aber ehrlich gesagt reichlich unnötig denn Eclipse ist ein Werkzeug für professionelle Entwickler und da stellt sich der Use-Case eigentlich nicht.



> Ich meine wenn ich unter der Windowskonsole den "cls" durchschicke, wird die Konsole gelöscht. So etwas wünsche ich mir bei Eclipse auch.


Das schöne an Eclipse, wenn du es haben möchtest, dann kannst du das über ein plugin realisieren.


----------

